# R.I.P Dad



## LovingHimSoMuch

I am having a really hard time today. It was 6 years ago today that we got the call. My selfish self wanted to go to a town 60 miles away to have my stomach checked out. We were in the mall and my mom gets a call saying dad was in the hospital and we had to get home asap! No one would tell us that he had passed away, until the way back my grandma told me that he did not make it. It felt as if someone reached in and grabbed my heart and ripped it out. Seeing my father on that table was the hardest thing I ever saw!! My mom would of been here in town to say goodbye if it wasnt for me. My father was my mothers world! Everything changed that day!!! I miss him more today then ever before. My girls will never get to know my father. Haleigh was almost 4 months old when he passed. SHe was his pride and joy!! I look at my baby Michaela, almost 2, and think of how my father would of loved her so much! My girls will never see how amazing he was! Why is the only question I have is why!! WHY HIM? Why not some child molestor? Why the good guys? I dont understand and its 6 years later! I know he is here watching over my girls! I can feel his warmth!! I LOVE YOU DADDY!!!!!! MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!


http://www.angelfire.com/bc3/daddysgirl/


----------



## draconis

I am sure that you do love him and know that he loves you and your two little ones.

There are many times that you could be far away and nothing did happen. It reminds us that we need to let people know that we love them everyday.

Remember not how he died but as he lived.

draconis


----------



## ladypie

My heart goes out to you. We lost my mom about 4 weeks before Leah was born. I wish she could have at least held her once before she left us.


----------



## Honey

Hugs to you, hun. Don't blame yourself because you wasn't there. Things happen that we have no control over, and you had no idea this was going to happen. You will see your father again, and your kids will know him.. you can bet on it, love.

Here is a song that I hope will help heal your pain.

YouTube - Healing Rain by Michael W. Smith


----------



## GAsoccerman

I lost my father when I was 18 months old, grew up without a father, I wonder how different life would have been.

I also lost a brother and a step brother.

My mother died last year of a Heart attack, it was a sudden departure and I was in another state when it happened.

Life is tough, you have to roll with it. That is why I enjoy every day with my children and my wife, you never know when it may be your last.


----------



## voivod

lost my father when i was 12...it has taken it's toll throughout my life...prayers to you...


----------



## Honey

GAsoccerman said:


> I lost my father when I was 18 months old, grew up without a father, I wonder how different life would have been.
> 
> I also lost a brother and a step brother.
> 
> My mother died last year of a Heart attack, it was a sudden departure and I was in another state when it happened.
> 
> Life is tough, you have to roll with it. That is why I enjoy every day with my children and my wife, you never know when it may be your last.


:iagree:

I tell my kids everyday that I love them. My baby one (not a baby now) is like I know.. 

I wonder if I say it too much. :scratchhead:

Sorry for your lost. I know I will take it very hard when my parents go, but I will know that they are in a better place now. I will see them again.


----------



## dcrim

I lost my father in '67, mother in '84, first brother 11 years ago, 2nd brother 4 years ago. I'm the "oldest". Death is a natural part of life. GET OVER IT!


----------



## dcrim

I have compassion. My brother died from a heart attack 4 years ago. Another from suicide 11 years ago. I'm over it, but I do miss them and all that they could have seen (kids growing up, etc.). To spend 6 (or more) years feeling bad suggests couseling would be very effective. There seem to be some unresolved issues.


----------



## Chris H.

dcrim said:


> To spend 6 (or more) years feeling bad suggests couseling would be very effective. There seem to be some unresolved issues.


For some people, the grieving process takes longer than it does for others.


----------



## Chris H.

Losing a father is very difficult. My father passed away in 2003, and I still get sad sometimes when I think about the things we did together or wish he were still around today. It's not something I dwell on, but I would be lying to say I was "over it."


----------



## voivod

hey dcrim,

sometimes people come here for empathy...maybe along the way they are able to help someone else if they hang around long enough...networks work that way.

sometimes grieving people don't WANT to "get over it." the grieving process allows for grief. maybe NOT getting over it helps move the process forward in a healthy grieving process...thereby helping them "get over it" in due time...

my advice: get over it when you're ready to get over it..but you are welcome to grieve here...just pay it forward when you can...fair enough???


----------



## tjohnson

i am approaching the 5 yr mark. I did the same thing....threw myself into my work so i could "get over it" 

Dcrim, I would be willing to let you come over and punch me in the face, cut me with broken glass and pour salt in the wounds. I would let you do that for days if i thought that would help me "get over it". For the most part i am productive. i work, earn a great living good to my kids. Inside i am sad, mad and miss him.


----------

